# X errors while running program over ssh



## mbpro24 (Sep 21, 2008)

I am running a program from my laptop over x11. The windows open, but many of the graphics are missing and I get a lot of recoverable x errors. An example of the errors are:


<<< Recoverable Error >>>
  * Time:      23:00:54 Sun Sep 21 2008
  * Product:   modeler
  * Package:   Vg (Virtual Graphics)
  * Function:  vg_x_error_trapper_nonfatal
  * Error:     X error: BadAccess (attempt to access private resource denied); s
erial: 5801; major: 132; minor: 1; resource: 0;


<<< Recoverable Error >>>
  * Time:      23:00:54 Sun Sep 21 2008
  * Product:   modeler
  * Package:   Vg (Virtual Graphics)
  * Function:  vg_x_error_trapper_nonfatal
  * Error:     X error: BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter); serial: 58
03; major: 132; minor: 3; resource: 8388870;

All errors are major: 132. Any ideas on how to debug and fix this?


----------



## artov (Sep 22, 2008)

Is someone else running the program on the machine you took the connection? The first error message says that you tried to access resource that is private.


----------



## mbpro24 (Sep 24, 2008)

Maybe, but the server is set up to allow multiple people to ssh into the computers and use the programs. It works fine over windows with xceed running and other 3rd party terminals.


----------

